# Potential DE



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi what should you look for in a potential DE - height, weight, blood group, has the D got own children and or DE pregnancy, age, hair, skin colour, education, general info?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

So much to think about, I think a lot comes down to will you tell or won't you? We planned to tell so for us we just wanted dark hair and colouring and that was it, wasn't fussy on the rest. I'm o neg blood so would be having anti D regardless so we didn't match blood. A lot of clinics in the uk don't disclose education either, we got 

Height 
Skin tone 
Hair 
Eyes 
Blood 
Cmv status 

That was it. For me if I was matched again I would only want a proven donor, first donor was unproven and we got 1 embryo that was it, second donor was proven and whilst we only got 4 emryos we got a bfp and 2 frozen blasts too 

L xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Top criteria for me were youth, phenotypic match and plausible blood group. 

Initially I was very keen to have a proven donor (either own children or successful donations) but as the clinic pointed out this group tend to be that bit older & young age won out for me. I took the first donor offered who was 24 and unproven (it was her first time donating). 

I didn't feel I needed to know about education, hobbies etc as the fact someone would give such a precious gift to a stranger was good enough for me in terms of the type of genes going into my child. 

Good luck!

B xxx


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, I won't repeat what the girls have said above. Just want to add a few things. 
A thorough evaluation or screening of potential egg donor is of critical importance, whether the donor is known to the recipient or is anonymous. The screening should serve to protect all parties involved (the donor, the recipient and the resulting offspring). 
Briefly, the donor should generally be younger than 35 years old. She must be with laboratory evidence of normal ovarian reserve and no indication of impaired fertility. She must undergo testing for communicable infectious diseases (hepatitis, HIV, syphilis) and genetic screening both via a detailed family history and specific blood tests which are determined by her ethnic/racial background (e.g. for cystic fibrosis, Tay Sachs disease, sickle cell disease, thalassemia). A formal psychological evaluation must be also performed. This all is the clinic's duty to make this proper selection. 
We are absolutely satisfied with donor egg matching program in our clinic. Thankfully their donor database is huge and it took us only 2 weeks for the matching program to be completed. For us it was also important for our donor to have dark eyes and hair. As I want my baby to resemble my appearance. Also we wanted her to be the one with the college degree, having at least two healthy children by herself. Of course – average weight. Well, some minor points as well….


----------

